# New Counterfeit Vtc5 Batteries



## Alex (6/8/14)

http://www.illumn.com

Hey guys,
I am sad to announce that we have recently been a victim of counterfeit batteries. Fortunately we caught the problem very early and released a total of ~130 cells. We have isolated the exact customers that the batteries have been sent to and if you did not receive an email you do not have to worry. The counterfeit batteries are limited to orders *shipped* on 8/1-8/4. This PSA is to inform members of the vape community of a new kind of counterfeit battery that actually performs similarly to VTC5s during initial testing. This is dangerous because it's hard to determine their authenticity without testing equipment and existing data on authentic cells. As far as fakes come these have been the most realistic with a rewrap of what we highly suspect to be Samsung 25R cells which are supposed to be 20A continuous capable cells. While the Samsung 25R is definitely a capable cell we are unsure of it's longterm performance and battery longevity if discharged at 30A instead of 20A. I have enclosed the exact email I have sent to our customers who received the fake batteries below. I apologize again to all our customers for the error and hope to inform the community about these new fakes. This problem is not limited to a single supplier since we have two shipments of the same kind of fake VTC5s from two completely different suppliers. This indicates that the problem is higher up the supply chain most likely at a larger distributor. I would like to reiterate again that if you did NOT receive an email and have purchased from us previously that you have authentic cells. Detailed graphs with high resolution images have been attached in an imgur album.
Again on behalf of Illumn/Illumination Supply I deeply apologize for the mistake and inconvenience and we will do everything to make this right.
.
.
.
.
_To Whom it May Concern:
You are receiving this email because a recent batch of Sony VTC5s we received passed our initial test inspection systems but were ultimately found to be counterfeit. Our first priority is to ensure the safety of our end users and advise to pull the VTC5s from retail if you are a wholesale customer. You have the option of a complete refund no questions asked from this batch of VTC5s or you can opt to wait for a confirmed authentic restock (no ETA at this time) with no need to return the counterfeit cells. We have determined that the counterfeit VTC5s are actually re-wrapped Samsung 25Rs which are rated for 20A discharge and 2500mAh capacity. We have received a total of 2 separate shipments from different suppliers of this new kind of counterfeit cell, please be warned that their performance is very similar to VTC5s and would not be that noticeable without testing equipment, if you do choose to purchase VTC5s from a different supplier than Illumn/Illumination Supply be aware of this unique counterfeit that is on the market now as it has fooled several different suppliers as well. We apologize deeply for the mistake and will continue improve our testing process to ensure it never happens again.
If you are curious about the results of our battery test they can be seen below. The best fit line for the counterfeit VTC5s match closely with Samsung 25Rs and are extremely likely to be 25Rs. Our original 35A continuous test showed the counterfeits outperforming the authentic VTC5s for the first portion of the continuous test and passed our original assessment. Further investigation pointed towards the Samsung 25R as the actual internal cell which are only rated for 20A due to heat production at higher amp ratings. Consulting the datasheet for the Samsung 25R and our test data, we conclude that it is not suitable for a 30A continuous discharge due to heat generated and possible cell longevity issues. In terms of pulse use (which is what the majority of vaping would be considered), the Samsung 25Rs are capable of 30A pulses for durations of 6 seconds._

By matching the counterfeit cells with known test data of other batteries in our inventory, we highly suspect the cell is a re-wrapped Samsung 25R by the overlapping brown and black lines in this graph.

_




_

Initially the fake VTC5s outperform the VTC5s in voltage drop during the first part of the test but drop off later. Again the fake VTC5 matches very closely to the Samsung 25R



_



_


_



_









Battery negatives are identical

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (6/8/14)

Sheez heavy days!! But also, wow, that is great customer service!!!  hats off to them


----------



## Riaz (6/8/14)

gee wizz


----------



## Gizmo (6/8/14)

This is why i'm scared of bringing in VTC5's etc. Look how closely they are replicated. Its a big risk for retailers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BhavZ (6/8/14)

Hectic


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

This daily shite we deal with in the electronic industry and it is not just limited to batteries - here's a pic of a R75 capacitor faked:


----------



## Alex (6/8/14)

johan said:


> This daily shite we deal with in the electronic industry and it is not just limited to batteries - here's a pic of a R75 capacitor faked:
> 
> View attachment 9270


 woah

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/8/14)

johan said:


> This daily shite we deal with in the electronic industry and it is not just limited to batteries - here's a pic of a R75 capacitor faked:
> 
> View attachment 9270


Seriously. WTF. On the upside just checked my VTC5's again and they the real deal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (6/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Seriously. WTF. On the upside just checked my VTC5's again and they the real deal.


The fact you had any doubt is very concerning


----------



## Andre (6/8/14)

The misleading claims on Efests concerns me more because they come directly from the manufacturer.
Where did you buy your VTCs @Gazzacpt?
Mine from VapeMob also looks ok.


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/8/14)

Zegee said:


> The fact you had any doubt is very concerning


 didn't doubt just nice to see its the same as the pics so other people can't argue with me when I tell them its real.


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/8/14)

Andre said:


> The misleading claims on Efests concerns me more because they come directly from the manufacturer.
> Where did you buy your VTCs @Gazzacpt?
> Mine from VapeMob also looks ok.


I was very fortunate and got gifted them by a few guys doing a group by from the states. I have the nicest friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## fred1sa (6/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I was very fortunate and got gifted them by a few guys doing a group by from the states. I have the nicest friends.


If you only know what they say behind your back.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (6/8/14)

fred1sa said:


> If you only know what they say behind your back.


Too true!


----------



## Yiannaki (6/8/14)

i ordered 3 VTC 5's from Vapemob

@Chop007 , i recall you saying that your VTC5's were confirmed as being legit. Correct?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (6/8/14)

i had wondered about this - the supply chains, and the potential for dishonesty and assumptions and so on:



> This problem is not limited to a single supplier since we have two shipments of the same kind of fake VTC5s from two completely different suppliers. This indicates that the problem is higher up the supply chain most likely at a larger distributor.


 
Something puzzles me...i had not thought about the supply chains (why would i?) Then, a few weeks ago when ordered 2 from mtbaker and it turned out that they were out of stock, and i had to either take a store credit or get the order changed to add other items to the value of $22, i asked whether they had any idea when they would get more. They said they were waiting for a big batch from Sony. That was interesting, that they get them direct from Sony - it would mean the Sony USA distributor. i think that means you can be sure they really are genuine Sony VTC5's. 

i've looked at other sellers; some say "genuine" or "authentic" and some do not. i sort of assume that when they don't say it, they are not genuine. And even before reading this, i'd wondered about how sure they are - the ones that say "authentic" - of what they are getting.
So, i thought it better to wait for mtbaker. Then i noticed that fasttech had "Authentic Sony VTC5" listed. So i thought, ok, fasttech says "Authentic" when the item is authentic and when they don't say it, you can assume it's not, and sometimes they say "XYZ style clearomizer" or whatever. And fasttech are big - very big, and they have...uhh, relationships with distributors and manufacturers, so i suppose they would get them directly from the Sony distributor. So it seems to me they're a good bet.

Meanwhile, today, i got an email from fasttech, saw the subject line is something about order update, assumed it was the notification that an order had been shipped...but when i opened it later, to see which order it is, it turned out to be a message from a customer service person,... [i do prefer copy-paste]...



> We got official notification from Philippines post that they will suspend shipping external battery via airmail. This shipping method is unavailable in checkout page now.
> Currently there is only registered surface mail via Hong Kong post is available for shipping external battery. The transit time is 45 to 60 days typical.
> As there are external batteries in your order and you have selected Philippines Post before, we have shipped your order via registered surface mail via Hong Kong post instead; new tracking number has been updated. Shipping time is a little longer than Philippines Post, but it’s safer to ship external batteries in this way.
> Sorry for unable to send external battery via the original shipping method you chose, your understanding will be highly appreciated.
> ...


 
    

45 days  to 60 days  ...surface mail - real "snail mail". ...ohhhh. So now i give up. i can continue indefinitely with the Efest 3100 in the HANA, use the MVP while i charge the Efest - which takes only about 70 to 80 minutes.....but i need a battery for the new VANILLA mod...i think i'll look for the next best - Samsung or LG or whatever; i'll have to go back to those cpf threads. .....At least then i'll know what i'm getting...maybe. Or another Efest. See what fasttech... oh  no, i'd end up with the same post problem. ...


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

@Cat seems for us sub-ohm vapors this warning becomes relevant with all the fakes running wild:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (6/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> i ordered 3 VTC 5's from Vapemob
> 
> @Chop007 , i recall you saying that your VTC5's were confirmed as being legit. Correct?


 
I also ordered 2 VTC5's a while back from VapeMob, they do indeed seem to be legit - checked the gap on top. Honestly, I would be very surprised if these fakes slipped past them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/8/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> I also ordered 2 VTC5's a while back from VapeMob, they do indeed seem to be legit - checked the gap on top. Honestly, I would be very surprised if these fakes slipped past them


I'm not sure if you've used any of the Efest purple 3100 but if you have, would you care to share your thoughts on them vs the Vtc5


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (6/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm not sure if you've used any of the Efest purple 3100 but if you have, would you care to share your thoughts on them vs the Vtc5


 
Personally I don't own or have used the 3100Mah Purple EFest 18650's (I own and use the 2500MaH Purples on a daily basis) - but have done some research on them and here is what I take away from them vs the Sony VTC5s:

*Sony VTC5 vs 3100Mah Purple EFest 18650*

1) Maximum Safe Continuous Discharge Level: 30Amp vs 10Amp - Sony wins here for sure, however I feel 10Amps is sufficient depending on your vaping needs. Never intend to build below 0.6Ohm? Then these EFests are perfectly suitable

2) Battery capacity: 2600MaH vs 3100MaH - It really depends on your needs here, running a higher resistance coil? Then the EFest wins out, however you do not get the same capable ohm range with them vs the VTC5s; which means you can use that power on the VTC5s in situations where the EFest cannot hope to compete. Therefore, I would still argue that even though the VTC5s have a lower capacity, the power it does deliver is more accessible

3) Battery life and longevity: I'm not 100% sure on this point, some more research is needed. However, what I can say is that in general, if you want your batteries to last longer; make sure to charge them as soon as they dip below 3.2V under load (this is just a suggestion, but multiple battery manufacturers recommend this as well)

So the take away: These are 2 different types of batteries suited for different purposes imo. Get VTC5s if you want the freedom to do very low Ohm builds safely, otherwise if you are not interested in super sub-ohmage; then the EFests will suit you just fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yiannaki (6/8/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> Personally I don't own or have used the 3100Mah Purple EFest 18650's (I own and use the 2500MaH Purples on a daily basis) - but have done some research on them and here is what I take away from them vs the Sony VTC5s:
> 
> *Sony VTC5 vs 3100Mah Purple EFest 18650*
> 
> ...


They need to make a battery guru badge for you guy, seriously 

I want to have the ability to jump around with coil resistance and to feel confident in the battery when vaping at lower resistances.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/8/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> Personally I don't own or have used the 3100Mah Purple EFest 18650's (I own and use the 2500MaH Purples on a daily basis) - but have done some research on them and here is what I take away from them vs the Sony VTC5s:
> 
> *Sony VTC5 vs 3100Mah Purple EFest 18650*
> 
> ...


The 3100mah is actually a rewrapped panasonic with a 4A continuous current limit and 6A pulse limit. Where Efest got 20A from we still trying to figure out.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Andre (6/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> The 3100mah is actually a rewrapped panasonic with a 4A continuous current limit and 6A pulse limit. Where Efest got 20A from we still trying to figure out.


Some new information on this thread. Personally I think the 3100 batt is good above 0.8 ohms.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/8/14)

Andre said:


> Some new information on this thread. Personally I think the 3100 batt is good above 0.8 ohms.


Ah not for me then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (6/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> The 3100mah is actually a rewrapped panasonic with a 4A continuous current limit and 6A pulse limit. Where Efest got 20A from we still trying to figure out.


 
That's even worse news then - not much better than the 3Amp CDC rating of the original Vision Spinner batteries  Why? It just baffles me, makes no sense at all

To those that do not know and are considering buying these (EFest 3100MaH Purple) - read this article and decide for yourself (personally, I wouldn't get these now. EFest is saying one thing but the unwrapped item proves another): https://translate.google.com/transl...ion-ces-batteries-sont-dangereuses/&sandbox=1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/8/14)

Lol I'm confused its a rewrapped Panasonic NCR18650BE which according to panasonics specs is 4A continuous and 6.4A pulse. But efest claims 10A or 20A and someone else claims 10A. 

My recommendation use in 15W max regulated mods thats just me I like my face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Lol I'm confused its a rewrapped Panasonic NCR18650BE which according to panasonics specs is 4A continuous and 6.4A pulse. But efest claims 10A or 20A and someone else claims 10A.
> 
> My recommendation use in 15W max regulated mods thats just me I like my face.


On a preponderance of probabilities from what I have read, seems the Continuous Discharge Rating is 10A. But, agree all this because Efest is dishonest in their marketing - makes me want to throw all mine away and never buy Efest again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (7/8/14)

Dear customer, thank you for your inquiry.
The 18650 type batteries are no longer manufactured by Sony.
*This product was never intended for individual, public sale and are not eligible for warranty or engineering support.
It was only available to OEM makers of specific devices.*
The specifications and markings on the battery may vary depending upon the OEM’s requirements. Therefore, it is difficult to determine the true manufacturer or authenticity of the batteries without physical inspection and manufacturing code research.
This type of battery is widely available on the internet market through non-authorized resellers.
Therefore, Sony is not liable for the performance or use of this type battery for non-intended purposes.
*Such applications should be done at the user’s own risk.*
Furthermore, any battery of this type claimed to be Sony brand may be older stock.
We apologize that we cannot offer further assistance with this matter.
Sincerely,
Media Services by Sony

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2cttd4/sony_vtc5_18650_notice_from_sony/​


----------



## Cat (7/8/14)

So _that's_ why, the failure to meet the market demand! ...


----------



## Chop007 (7/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> i ordered 3 VTC 5's from Vapemob
> 
> @Chop007 , i recall you saying that your VTC5's were confirmed as being legit. Correct?


Yes, all our VTC5 batteries are completely Legit, we checked every single one of them. I even removed the wrappers and confirmed it. All the markings, down to the seem and the QR code are completely legit. Here is a thread on spotting fake Sony VTC5 Batteries: http://www.sun-vapers.com/how-to-spot-a-fake-sony-vtc5-battery/ 

I would never use a fake battery in my device and am really safety conscious. They ARE extremely difficult to get a hold of, but we have connections.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (7/8/14)

Alex said:


> Dear customer, thank you for your inquiry.
> The 18650 type batteries are no longer manufactured by Sony.
> *This product was never intended for individual, public sale and are not eligible for warranty or engineering support.
> It was only available to OEM makers of specific devices.*
> ...


 
That post on redit was made by "something_amusing' as his/her name goes on reddit. I would not always rely on redit as the lord of all facts. If you would like to, you could run the stress tests, gather the analytic data and then be certain of your facts. I for one am certain of our batteries genuine nature and only use VTC5 in all my mods and devices. Please also note, the 'Only available to OEM makers of specific devices' within that reddit comment.

We have gone through many hassles to get the VTC5 batteries in and to get the genuine ones in.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> Yes, all our VTC5 batteries are completely Legit, we checked every single one of them. I even removed the wrappers and confirmed it. All the markings, down to the seem and the QR code are completely legit. Here is a thread on spotting fake Sony VTC5 Batteries: http://www.sun-vapers.com/how-to-spot-a-fake-sony-vtc5-battery/
> 
> I would never use a fake battery in my device and am really safety conscious. They ARE extremely difficult to get a hold of, but we have connections.


Thanks for the response mate. Glad to know you guys are on the ball and making sure all is legit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (7/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for the response mate. Glad to know you guys are on the ball and making sure all is legit.


No worries pal, you know, I find it funny that we go through all the legitimate channels to ensure our vapers get only the best, we carry out the tests, both quantitative and real world, and then one simple post on the forum can make our batteries seem fake. And that being based off another company who got fake VTC 5's and some post on reddit that could have been faked.

Anyways, all mellow, what a world, got to love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/8/14)

@Chop007 No one said that your batteries seem fake bud. I even said that i recalled you saying that you guys had ensured that were real and simply wanted you to confirm. 

After spending my own money, and being a little concerned with all these fakes floating around as well as with manufacturers claiming figures their batteries don't even come close to, all i wanted was a little peace of mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (7/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Chop007 No one said that your batteries seem fake bud. I even said that i recalled you saying that you guys had ensured that were real and simply wanted you to confirm.
> 
> After spending my own money, and being a little concerned with all these fakes floating around as well as with manufacturers claiming figures their batteries don't even come close to, all i wanted was a little peace of mind.


No worries friend, I too like to make sure my batteries are the real deal. There are many fakes around you are correct.


----------



## Alex (7/8/14)

@Chop007, my goal was simply to help inform this community. I know of many people that have purchased or placed orders for VTC5's on the net from various places. I apologize if you felt my posts were directed at the company you represent. That was never the intention. In fact the *sunvapers* link you refer to was from a previous posting I made on this forum concerning fake VTC5 batteries. Here is that link http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/how-to-spot-a-fake-sony-vtc5-battery.3542/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007 (7/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> This is why i'm scared of bringing in VTC5's etc. Look how closely they are replicated. Its a big risk for retailers.


Yes it is difficult to get them in, and extremely difficult to get the Real ones in.


----------



## Chop007 (7/8/14)

Alex said:


> @Chop007, my goal was simply to help inform this community. I know of many people that have purchased or placed orders for VTC5's on the net from various places. I apologize if you felt my posts were directed at the company you represent. That was never the intention. In fact the *sunvapers* link you refer to was from a previous posting I made on this forum concerning fake VTC5 batteries. Here is that link http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/how-to-spot-a-fake-sony-vtc5-battery.3542/


Yeh, it is just that there are not many folks selling VTC5 in South Africa, so, being the only ones selling VTC5 I naturally assumed it was directed at those selling VTC5's. But no worries, we will be posting our very own findings very soon so as to reassure our loyal clients that our batteries are the real deal even though we know the manufacturer who supplies us. We also cannot reveal our supplier because then folks would see how we managed to get the real ones in.

All good, I know your post was just for general information and not directed towards us. I will however be doing a complete and considerable post regarding these batteries and our genuine efest batteries which have also been questioned. If we ever make a mistake of selling a fake battery we do a complete recall, that is why we make absolutely certain they are all genuine. To be continued............,

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chop007 (7/8/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> That's even worse news then - not much better than the 3Amp CDC rating of the original Vision Spinner batteries  Why? It just baffles me, makes no sense at all
> 
> To those that do not know and are considering buying these (EFest 3100MaH Purple) - read this article and decide for yourself (personally, I wouldn't get these now. EFest is saying one thing but the unwrapped item proves another): https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&tl=en&u=http://vape.li/efest-imr-18650-3100-mah-20a-attention-ces-batteries-sont-dangereuses/&sandbox=1








Original Efest Batteries, i.e, not Pansonic batteries that where re wrapped. It is always important to buy from a reputable dealer. We make 100% sure all our batteries are real, so that you can be safe when using them in your mods. This was just a picture of one of the Efest batteries I removed the wrapper from. Great battery with excellent performance. Like our Vision Spinner, our batteries are also the Real Deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> Original Efest Batteries, i.e, not Pansonic batteries that where re wrapped. It is always important to buy from a reputable dealer. We make 100% sure all our batteries are real, so that you can be safe when using them in your mods. This was just a picture of one of the Efest batteries I removed the wrapper from. Great battery with excellent performance. Like our Vision Spinner, our batteries are also the Real Deal.


Read this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/batteries-update.4146/.
Problem with Efest is not fakes, it is their misleading labelling - as they have now admitted publicly. Their 3100 batts are at most 10A Continous Discharge Current, if that.


----------



## Chop007 (7/8/14)

Andre said:


> Read this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/batteries-update.4146/.
> Problem with Efest is not fakes, it is their misleading labelling - as they have now admitted publicly. Their 3100 batts are at most 10A Continous Discharge Current, if that.


We will be doing our own in house testing and refer all results to this specific forum.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chop007 (7/8/14)

_*VTC5 Batteries, The Real*_* Deal*












We at VapeMOB do not sell fakes nor counterfeits, always genuine, always safe, always verified. We may have made one mistake in the past and then recalled the lot, but we will not do that again.

There is a trick to getting in the original VTC5 batteries. I cannot release that trick nor our connection but rest assured ours are the real deal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> _*VTC5 Batteries, The Real*_* Deal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for all your trouble with the VTC5, even going so far as to take off the wrapping for us. If you compare your picture with the one in the very first post of this thread, your VTC5s are the real, genuine article, which gives me peace of mind to use my VapeMob VTC5s with confidence..
PS: You can post the unwrapped one to me - I have some wrapping to put around it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> Original Efest Batteries, i.e, not Pansonic batteries that where re wrapped. It is always important to buy from a reputable dealer. We make 100% sure all our batteries are real, so that you can be safe when using them in your mods. This was just a picture of one of the Efest batteries I removed the wrapper from. Great battery with excellent performance. Like our Vision Spinner, our batteries are also the Real Deal.


Hi @Chop007 I see you disagreeing with me. 
Let me set this straight. No one said you where selling fake efests. The problem is efest are selling batteries marked with higher specs than what the cell is suppose to handle. 
They buy cells from different manufacturers and wrap them in efest branding, browsing around on ecf and battery review and info sites a few members of the forum and myself have found some shocking info.

The purple efest 30A 2100mah cell is a rewrapped sony vtc4 thats great.

The purple efest 35A 2500mah cell is a rewrapped LG Cell and its specs don't match up to what efest claims.

The purple efest 20A 3100 cell is the worst lie of the lot, even efest are saying 10A continuous discharge now even though the wrapper says 20A and the cell which they source from panasonic is rated at 4A. 

Efest is making false claims.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Yiannaki (7/8/14)

@Chop007 I see you have gone to great lengths to show us that Vapemob sell legit VTC 5's.

Firstly I think you're crazy for tearing off the wrapping to prove it  

Secondly, I never doubted you guys, I just wanted some reassurance.

Lastly, im sure i speak on behalf of all of us here, thank you for going that extra mile as you always do to keep us crazy vapers happy  So while I may call you crazy (which is a good crazy btw) for posting those pics, I greatly appreciate it all. Thanks bud.

And on that note, my VTC5's were just delivered from you guys. Perfect timing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Chop007 I see you have gone to great lengths to show us that Vapemob sell legit VTC 5's.
> 
> Firstly I think you're crazy for tearing off the wrapping to prove it
> 
> ...


Lol, I took the wrapping of one of the Efest 3100s - just bare metal underneath, so I am none the wiser. With the VTC5 I could a least see that the gap (referred to in the first post) indicates the real article - was not going to take the wrapping off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chop007 (7/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Chop007 I see you have gone to great lengths to show us that Vapemob sell legit VTC 5's.
> 
> Firstly I think you're crazy for tearing off the wrapping to prove it
> 
> ...


No worries brother, I are crazy as a march hare. We will do whatever it takes to keep you guys informed and push safe products. We also vape so I know what it is like with knowing you are vaping safely. When I started vaping, my very first mech mod, and battery where fake as heck and it was not a nice feeling. So I will always make certain our vapers get the best treatment, regardless. 

I know you where completely honest and legit in your question and I do not judge at all. Thank you brother, your awesome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (7/8/14)

Kudos @Chop007 ! It's really awesome to know that there are dedicated retailers out there!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007 (7/8/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, I took the wrapping of one of the Efest 3100s - just bare metal underneath, so I am none the wiser. With the VTC5 I could a least see that the gap (referred to in the first post) indicates the real article - was not going to take the wrapping off.


Yeah for sure so true. I am investing in some decent testing equipment so we can do proper scientific tests on these batteries. Even though they are perfectly safe for our uses, I would like to make 100% sure of their capability. I have been in contact with Efest and they have assured me that the fake ones(false Rated) where removed about 4 months ago, long before our order.

Nevertheless I reckon it would be good practice to complete a test on samples within the various batches, for my own peace of mind and that of our vapers. I cannot argue with our supplier but I can do my own tests and then argue with him if by any chance those tests do show them to not be what it says on the label. You are 100% correct good sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (7/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Hi @Chop007 I see you disagreeing with me.
> Let me set this straight. No one said you where selling fake efests. The problem is efest are selling batteries marked with higher specs than what the cell is suppose to handle.
> They buy cells from different manufacturers and wrap them in efest branding, browsing around on ecf and battery review and info sites a few members of the forum and myself have found some shocking info.
> 
> ...


The re wrapped LG batteries, have 'LG' on the battery itself, it was a batch from long before we ordered. The Efest 30A are also not Sony VTC4, as can be seen on numerous tests when taking the wrapping off. Our suppliers have assured us of their authenticity and have pulled the selling of the misrepresented Efests. Anyways, all mellows. I know many had bought the ones that where misrepresented from other vape stores, we however did not sell the unqualified. There is some shocking info and that is why we make certain that we are well informed before passing batteries onto our consumers. But no worries, I will still post real world tests at the 10th charge cycle, 50th charge cycle and 100th charge cycle, so as to ensure good statistical and analytic data. It will be the only way to settle the waves of paranoia that we see daily on the internet.


----------



## Paulie (7/8/14)

thanks @Chop007 for verifying this!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> The re wrapped LG batteries, have 'LG' on the battery itself, it was a batch from long before we ordered. The Efest 30A are also not Sony VTC4, as can be seen on numerous tests when taking the wrapping off. Our suppliers have assured us of their authenticity and have pulled the selling of the misrepresented Efests. Anyways, all mellows. I know many had bought the ones that where misrepresented from other vape stores, we however did not sell the unqualified. There is some shocking info and that is why we make certain that we are well informed before passing batteries onto our consumers. But no worries, I will still post real world tests at the 10th charge cycle, 50th charge cycle and 100th charge cycle, so as to ensure good statistical and analytic data. It will be the only way to settle the waves of paranoia that we see daily on the internet.


So you saying I shouldn't believe Dampfakkus.de, ecf and candlepower ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (7/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> So you saying I shouldn't believe Dampfakkus.de, ecf and candlepower ?


Language! Please!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chop007 (7/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> So you saying I shouldn't believe Dampfakkus.de, ecf and candlepower ?


Take all you hear with a pinch of salt. There are many ways to get the real ones in. There are even easier and cheaper ways to get the other ones in. It depends entirely up the suppliers budget and what they are willing to go through to get the real stuff in. But yes, many posts on those forums are completely correct they just do not apply across the board to all retailers. The danger comes in when it seems as if each and every retailer got the fakes/incorrectly labelled ones in, that is when I say no, not all retailers are equal and some can also make mistakes without even knowing it. That is why we sell clones as well as originals, at least then you have the option and those who have may be low on cash can also buy. But we will never compromise on safety, that is a big no, no. Classic bro, your a legend.


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

@Chop007 
STOP.
You clearly read two words, and felt personally attacked. From that point on, it seems you have only been seeing red and not reading or thinking clearly.

NOBODY doubts your stock.
ONE user mentioned that he purchased from you, and just to be sure, checked. His results were that your stock is real. Another user thanked that user.

The conversation has since then shifted towards the lies that EFEST tells about their products.
NOBODY said that YOU lied about efests. NOBODY said that your efests are fake.

EFEST lied to you.
EFEST lied to us.
EFEST LIED.

Stop defending yourself as if a torchmob is at your door... we're not!
We love you already!

Just... stop.
Breathe.

Now then. We would love to see any data you might have on the 3100mah EFESTS.
It seems EFEST has been telling horrible lies about their performance...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> @Chop007
> STOP.
> You clearly read two words, and felt personally attacked. From that point on, it seems you have only been seeing red and not reading or thinking clearly.
> 
> ...


 
My conclusions about the *Efest 3100*:

In the very beginning they were re-wrapped LG batteries with a Continuous Discharge Current of just 4A.
Then they used another battery with a Continuous Discharge Current of 10A, but claim 20A on the wrapper. They have now publicly admitted this.
It would seem the stock at VapeMob are the 10A ones. Imo these are good above 0.8 ohms.
If you are not sure, take of the wrapper. If it is LG branded it is probably 4A. If unbranded and just bare metal, probably 10A. Then re-wrap properly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

Andre said:


> <snip>
> Then re-wrap properly.


 
You make it sound so easy, lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> You make it sound so easy, lol.


Lol, no certainly not, but my summary of a load of documentation I have read about it, thanks inter alia to the inputs by @Gazzacpt, @Silver, @M4dm0nk3y and others in this thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (8/8/14)

One definite conclusion is that i will not buy Efest again. 

There are two *experts* on batteries on candlepowerforums and one of them does _comprehensive_ tests, has done the tests on most of the batteries available. Performance tests, specs tests, not QA tests.


----------

